# Renew Health Card



## Skullslasher (Jul 27, 2010)

I am Born and Raised in Dubai My age is 21 and my Health Card is expired fore more then a decade  . It used to be mandatory to renew for Visa. And the renewal cost should be around 200 i think ... 500 is :O


----------

